# 5th Providence Anarchist Bookfair! Aug. 14th



## Gudj (Jul 31, 2010)

It's part of a bigger fest on that day. Dropdead is playing. 

This is more of a call for workshops and table-rs, but here: 

COME TO THE 5TH EVER PROVIDENCE ANARCHIST BOOKFAIR! FUN! BOOKS! MUSIC! DANCING! REVOLUTION IN THE STREETS!

August 14th from 1pm to 1am on Empire Street, Providence, Rhode Island we'll be throwing the 5th annual Anarchist Bookfair as part of local community art center AS220's Foo Fest, a one day bloc party downtown, celebrating their 25th anniversary. The festival this year has a $5 cover and is geared towards a family friendly focus! Bring the kids! In the evening local bands will be playing as the festival takes a street party atmosphere!
[as in focus hard enough and they may go away?]

GROUPS AND VENDORS CONFIRMED SO FAR!

AK Press, Wooden Shoe Books, North Eastern Federation of Anarchist Communists, Just Seeds, Lucy Parsons Center, PM Press, Symposium Books, Icarus Project, Boston Anti-Authoritarian Movement/Anarchist Black Cross, Industrial Workers of the World, Heart and Fist Distro, Elm City Infoshop, Farmacy Herbs & More!

OPEN CALL FOR TABLES & WORKSHOPS!

In the past there have been workshops and participatory presentations on radical and revolutionary topics, please feel free to submit workshop proposals or hit us up to get a table if you are an independent distributor of anarchist or anti-authoritarian radical material, tables can be reserved for $50. Please contact us for more info:

[email protected]


----------



## Gudj (Aug 15, 2010)

Y'all missed it.


----------



## rationale (Aug 18, 2010)

How was it? Does Providence have a fairly large anarchist community?


----------



## anyways (Aug 19, 2010)

I didn't miss that shit! Fuck noo, I got to town the day before  
Missed the whole day sadly (got stoned at my friend's place and sewed up my huge holes) 
Fucking raged it in the pit for Megasus and Dropdead though!!! Were you in there with me? haha


----------



## Gudj (Aug 19, 2010)

anyways said:


> I didn't miss that shit! Fuck noo, I got to town the day before
> Missed the whole day sadly (got stoned at my friend's place and sewed up my huge holes)
> Fucking raged it in the pit for Megasus and Dropdead though!!! Were you in there with me? haha


 
I totally was there for Dropdead, but on the grass for Megasus. I'm sure you were one of the hundred folks who punched me in the ribs while dancing. I was the tall fellow with long hair. Being stupid and dancing.


----------

